# Desert Driver Pushes Uber for Real Answers Regarding Insurance



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, everyone -

We all know that we're probably driving illegally when we fire up the app and drive for Uber or Lyft. And every time anyone asks Uber for details regarding insurance, we get directed to that cute graphic on the Uber insurance page. Problem is, that page and the graphic don't really answer specific questions. So, I have begun a campaign to get this sorted out and understood. Here's the text of the message I sent to Uber. I will send this same message to Lyft. You may want to follow me on this site as I'll be posting more information as I receive it.
-------------------------------------
This question is coming up a lot in the driver blogs and no one has gotten a solid, definitive answer from Uber on this one. I am something of a discussion leader in the Uber driver blogosphere, so my compatriots look to me for information and assistance. Please do not direct me to the Uber insurance page or that delightful graphic. I will ask succinct, direct questions. Succinct, direct answers will be sincerely appreciated.
We all know that the vast majority of Uber drivers are driving illegally, at least from the standpoint of their personal automobile insurance policies. But that fact notwithstanding, Let's look at a very realistic scenario.

Scenario: An Uber driver has a passenger in his car and is on a trip with the meter (app) running. The Uber driver does NOT have commercial auto insurance and he is violating the livery business exclusion of his personal automobile policy by driving for Uber. The Uber driver then gets into an accident that is his fault. His car is severely damaged, the car he hit is severely damaged. Both the Uber driver and the Uber passenger are injured, as is the driver of the other car.

Questions:
1) Who pays for the Uber driver's medical care?
2) Who pays for the Uber passenger's medical care?
3) Who pays for the other driver's medical care?
4) Who pays for the repairs or replacement of the Uber driver's car?
5) Who pays for the repairs or replacement of the other driver's car?
6) Will the Uber driver's personal automobile insurance carrier learn of the loss?
7) If the Uber driver's automobile insurance drops him for violating the livery exclusion of the policy, will Uber assist the driver is securing a new personal automobile insurance policy?

Please discuss the application of deductibles in all responses, please.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

As far as I know:

*1) Who pays for the Uber driver's medical care?*
The Uber driver

*2) Who pays for the Uber passenger's medical care?*
Uber insurance

*3) Who pays for the other driver's medical care?*
Uber insurance

*4) Who pays for the repairs or replacement of the Uber driver's car?*
The Uber driver

*5) Who pays for the repairs or replacement of the other driver's car?*
Uber insurance

*6) Will the Uber driver's personal automobile insurance carrier learn of the loss?*
I believe they will.

*7) If the Uber driver's automobile insurance drops him for violating the livery exclusion of the policy, will Uber assist the driver is securing a new personal automobile insurance policy?*
No


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *1) Who pays for the Uber driver's medical care?*
> The Uber driver
> ...


It'll be interesting to see what I hear back.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

For California driverS ...
*Hybrid insurance for Uber, Lyft drivers is on the way*

*http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Hybrid-insurance-for-Uber-Lyft-drivers-is-on-the-5894075.php*

So don't drive with the app on unless you're heading to the client. Be stationary with the engine off. Generally good advice because if you're driving and trying to read a ping it's as bad as reading email or texting. I know because I was stupid enough to do it on the freeway today. No more.

This topic is especially amusing to me because the only reason I started driving for Uber was to make my car and car insurance payments.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> For California driverS ...
> *Hybrid insurance for Uber, Lyft drivers is on the way*
> 
> *http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Hybrid-insurance-for-Uber-Lyft-drivers-is-on-the-5894075.php*
> ...


More and more we're hearing insurance companies and regulatory officials saying the Uber/Lyft drivers are actually driving around uninsured. And if Uber and Lyft cannot or will not address my direct questions with direct answers, then we will have to assume that we drivers are taking a very dangerous risk when we drive.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Desert Driver!

Thanks for writing in with an *insurance question. *Take a look at this blog here http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance

You will find all your answers there!

Thanks again and Uber on!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey just so everyone knows if you do not carry comp and collision on your personal insurance Uber / Lyft will not pay comp or collision, it seems many people do not realize this. For what its worth I am using Liberty Mutual. I actually talked to my agent, I am covered by my own insurance as long as I DO NOT have a PAX in the car. If there is a PAX then its on Uber / Lyft. I even went so far as to ask my agent if he was familiar with ridesharing. He told me he has people in his office that do it , he is very familiar with it. Sorry if my post is not exactly on topic however its good info to know.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *1) Who pays for the Uber driver's medical care?*
> The Uber driver
> ...





ElectroFuzz said:


> As far as I know:
> 
> *1) Who pays for the Uber driver's medical care?*
> The Uber driver
> ...





John_in_kc said:


> Hi Desert Driver!
> 
> Thanks for writing in with an *insurance question. *Take a look at this blog here http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance
> 
> ...


Yeah see, that page and the cute graphic are the standard reply to any and all insurance questions. Problem is, that page and graphic don't really answer any questions about what is actually covered and by whom. That's why that page has been so carefully crafted. I've read it no less than a dozen times and it doesn't come close to answering the succinct, direct questions I have asked. As drivers, we need to understand exactly what risks we face. That is why I wrote a very clear scenario and articulated my questions very succinctly. You will want to follow me here as I post more information as Uber and Lyft respond to me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> Hey just so everyone knows if you do not carry comp and collision on your personal insurance Uber / Lyft will not pay comp or collision, it seems many people do not realize this. For what its worth I am using Liberty Mutual. I actually talked to my agent, I am covered by my own insurance as long as I DO NOT have a PAX in the car. If there is a PAX then its on Uber / Lyft. I even went so far as to ask my agent if he was familiar with ridesharing. He told me he has people in his office that do it , he is very familiar with it. Sorry if my post is not exactly on topic however its good info to know.


That's good to know. Liberty Mutual has the proper approach. Here are some of the insurance companies that have already indicated they will drop any policyholder who they learn is driving for a TNC: Geico, Progressive, Allstate, State Farm, Farmers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> Hey just so everyone knows if you do not carry comp and collision on your personal insurance Uber / Lyft will not pay comp or collision, it seems many people do not realize this. For what its worth I am using Liberty Mutual. I actually talked to my agent, I am covered by my own insurance as long as I DO NOT have a PAX in the car. If there is a PAX then its on Uber / Lyft. I even went so far as to ask my agent if he was familiar with ridesharing. He told me he has people in his office that do it , he is very familiar with it. Sorry if my post is not exactly on topic however its good info to know.


Hopefully your agent knows what he is talking about. The ultimate decision will be made by the insurance company, not the agent. The insurance agent takes your payments, but in an accident the insurance company cuts the check. You should contact the insurance company directly.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber has been in business for 5 years. Lyft, I believe for 3.5 years.
Uber and Lyft are 100% aware about the insurance problem with drivers being under or properly insured. Their main reply is, we are software company and not a transportation company. They do not want to know about your problem. 
For any software company, their main objective and gold is to collect data from everyone possible so they can sell it or use it for other markets to make money. 
Uber and Lyft knows that their place in the market is only temporarily. 
They know that other Uber and Lyft alike will pop up as days goes on. (Which is happening right now) 
They know that well established Taxi companies will copy their software and will continue doing business as always had. 
They know that there is no drivers nor customer loyalty, they really don't care. Any one turn around for 1 cent. 
Drivers, don't worry too much of what these two giants think or do or represent or what they don't do. 
Worry only about you. Just protect yourself and take proper action not to be in harms way.


----------

